# help me find an anime?



## the_dungeoneer (Aug 16, 2005)

sorry i posted this elsewhere too - im new here, just getting used to this forum.
any help would be most appriecated.

i watched an anime a few years ago - it was a tv show - it involved a school - the 'kids' would i think have to collect coins, each coin had a ghost i think. the school was haunted. one of the girls had a 'thing' about younger boys. it was most amusing, but i cant remember anything else in afraid, i know its a bit bog-standard but any ideas - i would really like to see it again.


----------



## don sky (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm afraid I dont know the name of the anime you are looking for but try this website
http://www.cganime.com/index2.php!
Its an anime forum and if anybody can identify the anime you are looking for, its the guys over there!

Love your avatar by the way! Marvin is my all time favourite robot ever!


----------



## the_dungeoneer (Aug 19, 2005)

thank you, i will try. yes marvin rules but i prefer him in the bbc version. he is brilliant isnt he. lol


----------



## Jen526 (Apr 18, 2006)

Sorry for the old thread reply, but in case you never got a reply:

Sounds like "Haunted Junction".


----------

